# Why aromasin over arimidex during PCT?



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

I see a lot of people recommending aromasin over arimidex in PCT.  Why?  

Only thing i can think of is that aromasin wouldn't cause estrogen rebound.


----------



## boostinggtir (Jun 6, 2011)

I think both inhibit permanently. aromasin is just stronger.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

nah.. aromasin is suicidal.. not arimidex.  

aromasin may cause greater estrogen inhibition but i dont think thats the reason.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 6, 2011)

Aromasin easier on the lipids.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

Aromasin is the much better option.  I will post a link to a thread I made a while back to give you some answers here in a minute.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is the answers you are looking for .  Not only is aromasin better than Adex for PCT but I also think it is better on cycle too IMO.  Adex is harder on the lipids which is one thing you don't need when on cycle.  Aromasin increases IGF1 which promotes muscle growth too.  Aromasin acts as an androgen.  It goes on and on.  here is the link   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...sin-here-some-answers.html?highlight=Aromasin


----------



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for the link TGB..

how is letro on lipids compared to arimidex?


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe letro is even harder on the lipids compared to adex.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

I will typically use adex twice a week on cruise, when I blast I will use EOD. Is there any difference between adex and aromasin while on? If so, which is better?


----------



## Brawla (Jun 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> i will typically use adex twice a week on cruise, when i blast i will use eod. Is there any difference between adex and aromasin while on? If so, which is better?





...




tgb1987 said:


> here is the answers you are looking for .  Not  only is aromasin better than adex for pct but i also think it is better  on cycle too imo.  Adex is harder on the lipids which is one thing you  don't need when on cycle.  Aromasin increases igf1 which promotes muscle  growth too.  Aromasin acts as an androgen.  It goes on and on.  Here is  the link   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...sin-here-some-answers.html?highlight=aromasin



...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Brawla said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's a quality post.....


...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 7, 2011)

Aromasin just seems to do a better job for me in keeping my E2 in check, and also spares my lipids


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sure tgb's link covers everything, but here's my meager input 

Aromasin raises igf levels, and because it's a "suicidal aromatase inhibitor" it won't cause an estrogen rebound like adex-letro. It binds with and permanently deactivates the aromatase enzyme, meaning your body has to manufacture more, which is a slow process. It's sort of "self tapering" in a way if that makes sense. When you stop taking adex/letro aromatase immediately becomes active again, and since your body has sensed low estrogen levels it will try to reach homeostasis again by jacking up your estro production for a while.


A question for tgb or anyone else. I don't have aromasin on hand and don't have the cash to drop on the pharm grade I'd like to get. I do have a-dex and formestane though, formestane also being a suicidal inhibitor would that work similarly for pct? Would you suggest running adex for a while during pct and then switching to formestane at the end to prevent rebound? I'd really appreciate an answer on this thanks


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I will typically use adex twice a week on cruise, when I blast I will use EOD. Is there any difference between adex and aromasin while on? If so, which is better?


 

Only difference is the possible estrogen rebound from a-dex.  Aromasin is a suicidal and kills off estrogen.  Aromasin is also stronger.

For your use, it's kind of like splitting hairs, either will work if you do not come off.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I'm sure tgb's link covers everything, but here's my meager input
> 
> Aromasin raises igf levels, and because it's a "suicidal aromatase inhibitor" it won't cause an estrogen rebound like adex-letro. It binds with and permanently deactivates the aromatase enzyme, meaning your body has to manufacture more, which is a slow process. It's sort of "self tapering" in a way if that makes sense. When you stop taking adex/letro aromatase immediately becomes active again, and since your body has sensed low estrogen levels it will try to reach homeostasis again by jacking up your estro production for a while.
> 
> ...


 

You can just use the a-dex but be sure to taper it very slow.  I'd also run it a couple of weeks past your PCT at a low dose just to be safe.

An example would be like this:

PCT 11-14

11-.5mg a-dex EOD
12-.5mg a-dex E3D
13-.5mg a-dex E3D
14-.5mg a-dex E4D
15-.5mg a-dex E5D
16-.5mg a dex at the end of the week.

This is just a hypothetical as everyone is different, you may need more or less, depending upon how much E2 activity you have.  Running it the extra two weeks will be sure to have it lowered with a small chance (but unlikely) of rebound.

I know I can run 300mg test EW while using 12.5mg Aromasin every 14 days, I might even be able to go longer but who knows?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 7, 2011)

CT said:


> You can just use the a-dex but be sure to taper it very slow. I'd also run it a couple of weeks past your PCT at a low dose just to be safe.
> 
> An example would be like this:
> 
> ...


 

Much appreciated, I'm definitely worried about high estro as I'm somewhat susceptible to gyno. So you don't think there'd be any benefit to using formestane at the end to prevent rebound? I'll taper the adex if that's better but getting the dosage just right so that I can come off without rebound will be difficult. I've heard formestane has a pretty long half life and it's also suicidal so shouldn't that work?


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

Any idea if aromasin increase intramuscular IGF-1 level or just plasma IGF-1?  

It seems that plasma level of IGF-1 doesn't have much impact on muscle growth.  It's only the intramuscular level that matter.  If aromasin only increase plasma concentration, that this advantage isn't a real one after all.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 7, 2011)

minimal said:


> Any idea if aromasin increase intramuscular IGF-1 level or just plasma IGF-1?
> 
> It seems that plasma level of IGF-1 doesn't have much impact on muscle growth. It's only the intramuscular level that matter. If aromasin only increase plasma concentration, that this advantage isn't a real one after all.


 


As far as I know igf-1 is produced almost entirely in the liver, so it doesn't particularly matter. Higher blood levels are the only way to (naturally) bring more igf-1 to the muscles.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 8, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Much appreciated, I'm definitely worried about high estro as I'm somewhat susceptible to gyno. So you don't think there'd be any benefit to using formestane at the end to prevent rebound? I'll taper the adex if that's better but getting the dosage just right so that I can come off without rebound will be difficult. I've heard formestane has a pretty long half life and it's also suicidal so shouldn't that work?


 

Honestly, I really don't know enough about it to give you an answer.  I could shoot you a BS one but that's not going to help you much.  

From what you posted, yes it seems as if it would work.  It looks to be similar to aromaisn as a suicidal A/I.


----------



## brundel (Jun 8, 2011)

Formestane is awesome on and off cycle.
This is because:
1. its a suicidal AI
2. its a PH to hydroxytestosterone which is similar to turinibol. Makes you feel super strong.
I use only injected formestane for AI.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> Formestane is awesome on and off cycle.
> This is because:
> 1. its a suicidal AI
> 2. its a PH to hydroxytestosterone which is similar to turinibol. Makes you feel super strong.
> I use only injected formestane for AI.


 

Sounds good, but the hydroxytest won't prevent me from recovering using formestane during pct?


----------



## kingary (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a question and didnt want to start a new thread.....

Im having trouble getting aromasin at the moment, worst case scenario is it really that bad if i use A-dex along with my clomid for pct? (test c 600mg for 12w)


----------

